# Instant $15 Bill Credit



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV customers are SO IRKED (including me) about the low audio on the SD channels that if you call and complain about it _you get an immediate $5 bill credit on your next three bills without question!!_

I even got accidentally transferred to the Protection Plan dept. first so I asked what they do if someone with the plan calls in to complain about the low audio issue. He told me NOTHING. In fact, they have been told NOT TO SCHEDULE A SERVICE CALL for low audio complaints because nothing can be done by a technician!

It isn't much but it's amazing that DirecTV is actually issuing a BILL CREDIT instead of some loser premium channel for 3 months (that you probably couldn't hear anyway).

This issue is *particularly bad* on the R15 and other SD-only receivers. I can barely hear the sound on my kitchen TV even with it all the way up.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

That sounds great but don't they have some sort of system that tracks the freebies they give you? I wouldn't want to miss out on something good for only $15. Wonder what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> This issue is *particularly bad* on the R15 and other SD-only receivers. I can barely hear the sound on my kitchen TV even with it all the way up.


Which channel in particular?

I spend pretty much every morning lately... watching/listening to Sprout and a few other SD only channels off the original R15 that I did the review on so many years ago...

And this is on a mono cheappy 13" Samsung <gulp> tube TV...


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Earl, that last post gave you 4 eights. That would be a gr8 hand in hold 'em.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which channel in particular?
> 
> I spend pretty much every morning lately... watching/listening to Sprout and a few other SD only channels off the original R15 that I did the review on so many years ago...
> 
> And this is on a mono cheappy 13" Samsung <gulp> tube TV...


Hi, Earl!

Why don't you log into the "DirecTV Forums" web site (operated by your employer and accessible from DIRECTV.COM) and read the thread titled "Time to fix the audio level on the channels" in the receiver troubleshooting forum. It has over 150 posts from FRAZZLED DirecTV customers, many of whom have already CANCELED because of this issue. It is one of the most viewed threads on that system with over 4,000 views.

The audio level from my R15's is about 25% of what it was a month ago and is UNACCEPTABLE. If this isn't fixed I'll be an ex-DirecTV subscriber when my commitment ends and so will many other customers.

But I'm glad your cheapie TV isn't affected.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Which channel in particular?
> 
> I spend pretty much every morning lately... watching/listening to Sprout and a few other SD only channels off the original R15 that I did the review on so many years ago...
> 
> And this is on a mono cheappy 13" Samsung <gulp> tube TV...


Long live the R15!
(oh, and the R16 too...


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Hi, Earl!
> 
> Why don't you log into the "DirecTV Forums" web site (operated by your employer and accessible from DIRECTV.COM) and read the thread titled "Time to fix the audio level on the channels" in the receiver troubleshooting forum. It has over 150 posts from FRAZZLED DirecTV customers, many of whom have already CANCELED because of this issue. It is one of the most viewed threads on that system with over 4,000 views.
> 
> ...


Without having to wade through 150 posts, can you name a few of the affected channels? I use an R15 and R16 daily and haven't noticed anything, but maybe I'm not tuning in the right channels ...


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Funny, I thought it was just me. I watch the SD channels when I'm on the treadmill because my TV speakers don't go loud enough on the HD ones. I've only noticed it in the last few weeks, probably because I wasn't on the treadmill much before that, but I've had to turn the volume all the way up on channels like CNBC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Hi, Earl!
> 
> Why don't you log into the "DirecTV Forums" web site (operated by your employer and accessible from DIRECTV.COM) and read the thread titled "Time to fix the audio level on the channels" in the receiver troubleshooting forum. It has over 150 posts from FRAZZLED DirecTV customers, many of whom have already CANCELED because of this issue. It is one of the most viewed threads on that system with over 4,000 views.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed description of what forums.directv.com is... I am there fairly frequently.

I found one of your posts:
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...16014#e10716014&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002

I just tried a handfull of SD channels on the HR24... no low volume issue.
Tested GSN... and the volume is exactly the same as WCIU (HD)...
Can't try it on the R15 right now, as the baby is sleeping.

On my R22 which I watch every evening, no out of the ordinary issues (and that one is not on a really cheap TV... old Toshiba Tube, but it wasn't cheap when purchased).... I spent about 3 hours this weekend watching the comic-con shows on G4 (SD)... and actually had to lower the volume from normal positions.

Any specific one that is causing you a problem right now... ?

Are all your receivers impacted in the same way?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Without having to wade through 150 posts, can you name a few of the affected channels? I use an R15 and R16 daily and haven't noticed anything, but maybe I'm not tuning in the right channels ...


It varies. Loads of posters who like MAD MEN on AMC went through the ceiling about the audio being barely there. Some channels blow out your speakers like TV Land, FX, and IFC. Some are barely audible like The Weather Channel and HLN. Most folks can hardly hear their locals.

I've been complaining since it started for me on June 22. My complaint was supposedly "escalated". After reading on the DirecTV Technical Forum that customers were getting bill credits I thought I'd apply. And presto! $15 for a quick phone call without question due to the THOUSANDS OF COMPLAINTS they are getting (according to the CSR I spoke to).

For a time, the CSR's were snow-jobbing customers into switching from an RF connection to a composite (red-white-yellow cable connectors) which did little to nothing. But they stopped that one (according to the CSR I spoke to last week for my regularly-scheduled complaint phone call).

I did notice that the low audio issue was much less severe on my R22 so folks with HD receivers are not nearly as affected even when tuning to an SD channel-but the audio is definitely lower than it was.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

HLN is 25% the lower on a HD reciever than it was 2 weeks ago.So its not just some SD Recievers it affects HD Recievers also.HR20's and HR21's.Atleast on mine.And there are a few others with the low audio issues also including HD channels and SD channels.


----------



## john1117 (Jun 9, 2007)

My daughter has an R-16 and she has told me the same thing. I am not sure what channels, but she said it started about a month or two ago.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Taltizer said:


> HLN is 25% the lower on a HD reciever than it was 2 weeks ago.So its not just some SD Recievers it affects HD Recievers also.HR20's and HR21's.Atleast on mine.And there are a few others with the low audio issues also including HD channels and SD channels.


Just tunned to HLN on my HR24...
And the volume is identical to that of WCIU (HD)... Little lower then that of ESPN-HD though... but nothing significant.

Now, granted I am using an HDMI connection into a stereo-sound system...
So maybe it is something with the composite or RF connection types.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Are all your receivers impacted in the same way?


MPEG2-only receivers are the most severly affected but my R22 also has suffered a loss in volume-but it is much less than the R15's or other SD-only receivers. Most customers who find the situation unacceptable are standard-definition customers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> MPEG2-only receivers are the most severly affected but my R22 also has suffered a loss in volume-but it is much less than the R15's or other SD-only receivers. Most customers who find the situation unacceptable are standard-definition customers.


Well... not sure what to tell you.

Calling into the Customer Service tier, and sending in emails and twitter are your best bets...

But more concrete examples, will be most beneficial.
Channel, the Program Name and when it was on (if it is recorded).
Model / Software version...

As much detail as possible, helps.
But blanket... "it is lower"... really doesn't help investigate the problem.

Guess I am just lucky with my R15 then... well at least that Sprout doesn't have the problem.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

schlar01 said:


> Funny, I thought it was just me. I watch the SD channels when I'm on the treadmill because my TV speakers don't go loud enough on the HD ones. I've only noticed it in the last few weeks, probably because I wasn't on the treadmill much before that, but I've had to turn the volume all the way up on channels like CNBC.


You shouldn't have to turn your TV "all the way up" to hear it.

Try hooking a DVD player to your TV and leave the volume set the way you need it to hear the DirecTV channels and then play a DVD. But first make sure you call your TV store to be sure they have a replacement speaker for your TV in stock!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Calling into the Customer Service tier, and sending in emails and twitter are your best bets...


If you read the DirecTV Technical Forums (and the thread I quoted) you will see that customers have done this for over a month....and gotten nowhere.

The latest posts today are inquiring how to contact the CEO and/or the FCC to complain about this issue. One poster is asking about how the sound quality is on DISH network (since he's had it up to here). Another poster said they switched back to cable and the sound has returned...and they were on the phone with DirecTV canceling the service as they typed!!

Do you think these people are happy subscribers and this is a non-issue?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> If you read the DirecTV Technical Forums (and the thread I quoted) you will see that customers have done this for over a month....and gotten nowhere.
> 
> The latest posts today are inquiring how to contact the CEO and/or the FCC to complain about this issue. One poster is asking about how the sound quality is on DISH network (since he's had it up to here). Another poster said they switched back to cable and the sound has returned...and they were on the phone with DirecTV canceling the service as they typed!!
> 
> Do you think these people are happy subscribers and this is a non-issue?


Did he say that? Geez man, calm down and be respectful (telling Earl how to get to Directv forums ).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Did he say that? Geez man, calm down and be respectful (telling Earl how to get to Directv forums ).


Heh heh! Earl has always challenged things I post and that's why I always make sure my ducks are in a row 

But when DirecTV CSR's offer immediate $15 bill CREDITS and tell me "half the calls I get are complaints about low audio" and then Earl sez his clunker 13" TV gets Sprout just fine I get a tad annoyed. (What IS "Sprout" by the way?)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Heh heh! Earl has always challenged things I post and that's why I always make sure my ducks are in a row
> 
> But when DirecTV CSR's offer immediate $15 bill CREDITS and tell me "half the calls I get are complaints about low audio" and then Earl sez his clunker 13" TV gets Sprout just fine I get a tad annoyed. (What IS "Sprout" by the way?)


So I promise... next time I will just disregard your post... and try not to help..

Sprout is the renamed PBS Kids SD channel.

"tad" bit annoying? 
You state, that all SD channels have low volume..
I post a legit example... on a setup... that is closer to a standard R15/SD setup... and it is a "tad" anoying...

Sorry for trying to get to the root of the problem...
Won't bother you again....


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My mother-in-law lives with us and uses an R-15 on a Sharp SD TV. I see (and hear) her TV often, and there is no volume problem that I can determine. She watches a wide variety of channels.

My other R-15 is on Sprout most of the time, when it is on, and the sound is fine, no real noticeable difference when I do change channels.

I'm sure some people, maybe lots of people, are having problems, but not everyone has noticed anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

I wonder if the SD receivers have what some old sets did which was an AGC or auto gain control that would (if I remember corrrectly) auto adjust volume levels in an attempt to smooth out level variances. Maybe, if that exists on these receivers, that is going out and actually is boosting output instead of leveling it. Just a passing thought.

And thanks always to Earl for all his work and his advice. Don't let one poster let you down. We all appreciate your efforts!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Ehh, No one gives two shakes about SD channel volumes anyway anymore. SD channels need to go away completely.....to make more room for HD.

:lol:


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

someone was talking about their volume control, I ordered a terk vr-1 volume controller from J & R out on N.Y. about 10 years ago, and then I got another one just a short while ago to go from pc to receiver, and you put the other one from receiver to receiver using standard audio cables, I think I paid $26.00 and something for the last one, its only about a 4"x4"x1" box and you put a red and white cable where it says in and come out with another two, they are very good.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey WMJ, got a link for that product??


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

ThomasM said:


> But when DirecTV CSR's offer immediate $15 bill CREDITS and tell me "half the calls I get are complaints about low audio" and then Earl sez his clunker 13" TV gets Sprout just fine I get a tad annoyed.


Over Earl, you believe a miscellaneous, unknown CSR, whom you have no background regarding their training, experience or even honesty?

You trust a CSR with whom you will have precisely one conversation in your life over all the times Earl has opened himself up to both praise and criticism on this forum?

:scratch:

Half the phone calls I've gotten over the past week have been from aliens invading Earth from the planet Griznock. Do you believe me?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's not turn this into "me" vs a CSR... not my intent, desire, or goal for participating here in this thread (and forum).

This isn't about me... this about the OP having an issue, that he wants resolved.
I don't have an exact resolution, just my own test cases as a comparison point.

Checked with the SAT-GO today, and really don't have low audio on it...
I haven't watched it in a while, so maybe I don't have a comparison point on it.

Twitter, Email, and the Facebook page are other communication options you have... in addition to the Official Forum (which is monitored, just not directly replied to)...

More details, solid examples, so research can be done.

The same SD signal that I view on my HR systems is the same SD signal that my R15 receives... So if I have no issues with the volume, then it narrows down to the individual receiver, TV Connected to it, or audio options.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I've noticed that my new R16 actually has better sound quality and volume than the old TiVo it replaced. Same cables, same TV. No more electronic buzzing in the background and the volume is set two positions lower.

So, bottom line, not having any problems here.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just deactivated 2 SD receivers last week that I had been using for the last year in the kids game room and in the bedroom. Each display also has a DVD player connected and I never noticed any audio problems with either one. The display in the kids play room is always kept at the same volume level (the remote isn't even programmed to change the volume, because we don't want the kids cranking it) for every channel and every source, and never had any issues with fluctuations in volume.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just tunned to HLN on my HR24...
> And the volume is identical to that of WCIU (HD)... Little lower then that of ESPN-HD though... but nothing significant.
> 
> Now, granted I am using an HDMI connection into a stereo-sound system...
> So maybe it is something with the composite or RF connection types.


Im using HDMI and tried component and the low volume continues.Now it has affected my local HD stations my FOXHD is the worse now.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Found this on the "Installer only" Forum @DTV. The issue must be widespread and DTV is quite aware of it.
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10725045&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Interesting piece. If they are going to start normalizing all the channels real time, that might mean compressing them. It would be the easiest way.

As much as I realize normalization would solve the OP's problem, I sure hope they also allow us to turn it off, especially if the process does use compression. I hate too much compression. Reminds me of music on the radio. Meh.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

I do notice SD Channels are lower in volume than HD channels... but only notice when Surround Sound is turned on, connect via optical Cable and TV speakers off. 

If the stereo is off, and just using the TV speakers, there are no audio issues what so ever.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV customers are SO IRKED (including me) about the low audio on the SD channels that if you call and complain about it _you get an immediate $5 bill credit on your next three bills without question!!_


I know what you mean about the Audio on (SD)Receivers which suck, i have a (HDTV) 40" but when i put it on my Cable channel it's so loud.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Twitter, Email, and the Facebook page are other communication options you have... in addition to the Official Forum (which is monitored, just not directly replied to)...
> 
> More details, solid examples, so research can be done.


Hey, Earl, did you have anything to do with the 7 page "volume" thread on the DirecTV Technical Forum being deleted (hidden) and heavily edited shortly after I started this thread here yesterday evening? Well, the natives over there aren't happy and have started a new one. Even if they can't hear the sound from their TV they are sure screaming loudly about it. Several are lining up customers to start a class action lawsuit!

What a riot.

For all of you who would like an "example", try this little test:

Tune in HLN on channel 204. Set your TV volume to a comfortable listening level (which will probably be almost all the way up). Now enter 3-0-4 (TV Land) on your remote. Please let us know how long it takes for someone in your household to scream "TURN THE TV DOWN".


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Hey, Earl, did you have anything to do with the 7 page "volume" thread on the DirecTV Technical Forum being deleted (hidden) and heavily edited shortly after I started this thread here yesterday evening? Well, the natives over there aren't happy and have started a new one. Even if they can't hear the sound from their TV they are sure screaming loudly about it. Several are lining up customers to start a class action lawsuit!
> 
> What a riot.


Take off the tinfoil hat



> For all of you who would like an "example", try this little test:
> 
> Tune in HLN on channel 204. Set your TV volume to a comfortable listening level (which will probably be almost all the way up). Now enter 3-0-4 (TV Land) on your remote. Please let us know how long it takes for someone in your household to scream "TURN THE TV DOWN".


Both sounded fine here...TV Land was a tad louder, especially commercials. No need to adjust anything.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Take off the tinfoil hat
> 
> Both sounded fine here...TV Land was a tad louder, especially commercials. No need to adjust anything.


Receiver type?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Receiver type?


HR24.


----------



## devaska1 (Jul 15, 2010)

TV Land 304 is way louder than 204 HLN and not just a little either. Anyone who can't tell the difference needs their hearing checked. That's on an HR24-100 DVR with my 32' Samsung LCD no audio besides TV speakers.



ThomasM said:


> Hey, Earl, did you have anything to do with the 7 page "volume" thread on the DirecTV Technical Forum being deleted (hidden) and heavily edited shortly after I started this thread here yesterday evening? Well, the natives over there aren't happy and have started a new one. Even if they can't hear the sound from their TV they are sure screaming loudly about it. Several are lining up customers to start a class action lawsuit!
> 
> What a riot.
> 
> ...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

ThomasM said:


> Tune in HLN on channel 204. Set your TV volume to a comfortable listening level (which will probably be almost all the way up). Now enter 3-0-4 (TV Land) on your remote. Please let us know how long it takes for someone in your household to scream "TURN THE TV DOWN".





devaska1 said:


> TV Land 304 is way louder than 204 HLN and not just a little either. Anyone who can't tell the difference needs their hearing checked. That's on an HR24-100 DVR with my 32' Samsung LCD no audio besides TV speakers.


Yep, it's louder. Nobody shouted, but I am the only one here. Boy I picked a bad time, Everybody Loves Raymond is even worse when it is loud.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Tune in HLN on channel 204. Set your TV volume to a comfortable listening level (which will probably be almost all the way up). Now enter 3-0-4 (TV Land) on your remote. Please let us know how long it takes for someone in your household to scream "TURN THE TV DOWN".


OK, just tried it.

304 seems to be a bit louder, but if I weren't doing this test I wouldn't have noticed. I'm currently in my loft right outside the kids rooms and they're both sleeping. No need to adjust the volume at all. Just seems like Showbiz Tonight is a bit louder than Hot in Cleveland. And by a bit, I mean it's very hard to tell.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*ThomasM*, thanks for posting those two channels. I tried your test.

I had to use DoublePlay to make sure I was comparing the two programs against each other, not commercials (more on that later). Yes, Live In Cleveland on 304 was louder than Showbiz Tonight on 204. As opposed to *spartanstew*, I found it more than a bit. In fact, from years of doing this kind of stuff for a living, I'm confident the difference between these two shows was about 3dB. Not an insignificant amount, but not also not a whole bunch. A 1dB volume increase is generally considered inaudible although I can hear it. A 2dB increase is noticeable. 3dB is definitely apparent. But is is a lot? No. A 10dB volume increase is a doubling of volume and it's nowhere near that much.

It was in fact about the same volume difference as that between the show and the commercials on 304. I found the commercials on TV Land were also about 3dB louder than Live In Cleveland. This is why I had to use DoublePlay. The commercials threw everything off. Just to be consistent, I compared the commercials on 204 with the commercials on 304. Here the difference was greater, maybe 4 or even 5dB, with the commercials on 304 being significantly louder (and these were each network's commercials, not DirecTV's).

Commercials have been louder than their accompanying programming for at least 60 years. This is one we can't blame on DirecTV. 

So here's my opinion. Yes, there is a difference in volume between the two channels. It is noticeable but not scream-worthy. A couple of taps on the volume control made it go away. I think if I had not been so consciously looking for problems, I would have never notice this issue. I would have subconsciously adjusted the volume and continued watching. But that's me. If you want to make daily posts complaining about the problem on DBSTalk and DirecTV's forums, ThomasM, knock yourself out. It's a free country.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

I just tested both channels on my HR20-700 and had the same results as Carl Spock did. It has been my experience that the SD channels have normally been a lot louder than their HD counterparts. The main one that I notice this on is FSN Wisconsin. I don't feel it is a big deal, just need to adjust the volume down. I understand that the OP's problem is a big deal (not trying to say it isn't) but have you tried to hook up different receivers to your tv or the problem receiver to a different tv. Also if this is such a problem, why don't you demand a new receiver. Maybe that will take care of your issues sense it seems not all receivers are having this problem. That is just my 2 cents, hope maybe it helps.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Ehh, No one gives two shakes about SD channel volumes anyway anymore. SD channels need to go away completely.....to make more room for HD.
> 
> :lol:


Just dump all of the SD subs or give them all HD receivers and DVRs. Either way the company goes broke.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

I tried it on one of my H24's and found a slight difference. Without setting a meter by the tv I'd it's just a few dB at most. Noticeable but not a "holy crap turn that down" kind of difference.

This setup is an H24 connected via HDMI to a 19" lcd.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Hey, Earl, did you have anything to do with the 7 page "volume" thread on the DirecTV Technical Forum being deleted (hidden) and heavily edited shortly after I started this thread here yesterday evening? Well, the natives over there aren't happy and have started a new one. Even if they can't hear the sound from their TV they are sure screaming loudly about it. Several are lining up customers to start a class action lawsuit!


You really have an axe to grind with me or somehting don't you.
Excuse me for trying to help you...



ThomasM said:


> Tune in HLN on channel 204. Set your TV volume to a comfortable listening level (which will probably be almost all the way up). Now enter 3-0-4 (TV Land) on your remote. Please let us know how long it takes for someone in your household to scream "TURN THE TV DOWN".


As for that test... 
*THAT IS ALL I ASKED FOR THE FIRST TIME*
(load and bold, so you can hear it... didn't want it to be too soft)

As for running the thest.

Just ran it on my HR21-PRO, and my R15.
And yes, there is an audio difference.... but at least here... on one modern setup, and one that woudl be consider at tad-bit outdated.

The audio was both at a fairly reasonable level, with TVLand being louder then HLN.. but in no fashion would I consider it be loud enough for someone in the house to yell "TURN THE TV DOWN".

Honestly... IMHO, this is no different when there were major issues when commercials would go in and out from HD to SD. The audio goes from multi-channel, to 2-channel, and the volume would be impacted.

I have no idea why you are hearing it like this... maybe it is the programming source, they have the volume elevated. Don't know.

But again... this exact test, is exactly the type of thing that you should send into Twitter, Facebook, and the Email support mechanisms.

And what is with the 3-0-4 ... the dashes... do you think the people here don't know that 304 means hit 3, then hit 0, then hit 4 ?

As for the notion of a class action lawsuit... why don't you request a replacement from the MPEG-2 only box to an MPEG-4 box, which you yourself have stated isn't impacted as much.

I should fire up the old D12, or the Humax TV (Which is a D10 inside) and see what the audio is there.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You really have an axe to grind with me or somehting don't you.
> Excuse me for trying to help you...


When you were a super-administrator here you asked for proof of everything I posted that was negative to DirecTV....like those obnoxious inserts they sent in customers bills zonking the competitors. I posted the actual scanned document which is probably still here on DBSTALK somewhere. Now you are saying the volume is just fine. Luckily, my complaint is substantiated because other customers are also complaining loudly (no pun intended). Even the INSTALLERS on the DirecTV installers forum are complaining because they can't solve the customers' complaint of low volume. My neighbor who had DirecTV installed last year asked me if the volume on my TV had gone way down (she has SD-only service also). Is she imagining it?



Earl Bonovich said:


> As for the notion of a class action lawsuit... why don't you request a replacement from the MPEG-2 only box to an MPEG-4 box, which you yourself have stated isn't impacted as much.


2 year commitment. I have no intention of commiting to DirecTV for another 2 years and if this volume issue isn't fixed by the end of my current commitment (December) I'll be gone. The best the CSR's are offering complainers is a $5 bill credit for three months (which I got simply by requesting it)...not an R22 to replace the R15's.



Earl Bonovich said:


> I should fire up the old D12, or the Humax TV (Which is a D10 inside) and see what the audio is there.


Please do. SD DVR's and SD receivers are the most severely impacted. If you don't notice a 75% drop in audio since the last time you fired up this setup you are not being honest.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> When you were a super-administrator here you asked for proof of everything I posted that was negative to DirecTV....like those obnoxious inserts they sent in customers bills zonking the competitors.


1) I asked "proof" of just about everyone, not just you.
2) I asked "proof" for both good and bad
3) That is part of what made me an active forum person (before I was a mod, when I was a mod, or when I became the senior mod), that I would at least make people backup their statements with fact, or concrete examples.
4) I often fostered the conversations to try to find the root issue of the problem, instead of blanket statements... that it is broke for all, but I must have some magic system that is working differently. And yes, that often ment being on the Devil's Advocate side.



ThomasM said:


> I posted the actual scanned document which is probably still here on DBSTALK somewhere. Now you are saying the volume is just fine. Luckily, my complaint is substantiated because other customers are also complaining loudly (no pun intended). Even the INSTALLERS on the DirecTV installers forum are complaining because they can't solve the customers' complaint of low volume. My neighbor who had DirecTV installed last year asked me if the volume on my TV had gone way down (she has SD-only service also). Is she imagining it?


Did I ONE time... anywhere, in this thread... say you were imagining... or one time, anyone else was.

Didn't I just in my last post, state that I can here the difference in your example that you finally gave us to test... Yes or No?

Are you saying... that I am lying, when I say I tried on my R15/Samsung 13" and my Sat-Go (which is a D10, with integrated TV)... that volume loss and drop you are describing is not there on these setups.... so I am the lier here?

And then again, on the HR based systems... I did the same checks.
There is an audio difference, but not in magnitudes... maybe I have super hearing or something...

I don't know...



ThomasM said:


> 2 year commitment. I have no intention of commiting to DirecTV for another 2 years and if this volume issue isn't fixed by the end of my current commitment (December) I'll be gone. The best the CSR's are offering complainers is a $5 bill credit for three months (which I got simply by requesting it)...not an R22 to replace the R15's.


So... again... if your R22 is working... and the R15 isn't... swap the two around. The does the problem follow the box? If it doesn't... then maybe there is something going on with the interaction between the STB and the receiver. If the problem follows the STB... then maybe there is something wrong with the hardware or something did in fact change.

And the CSRs are doing their job the best they can... but their hands are limited on what they can do in this particular matter.



ThomasM said:


> Please do. SD DVR's and SD receivers are the most severely impacted. If you don't notice a 75% drop in audio since the last time you fired up this setup you are not being honest.


If I get the time... I'll fire up the D12. And bring up the Humax (D11 inside)
But the D10 in the Sat-Go, that I just went downstairs and fired up., is not showing the problem.

The R15 and Samsung setup... worked perfectly fine at a 25% volume level on the TV... could hear it just fine from 15 ft away. And that is the tiny built in speaker on the 13" TV.

So either again I have magic systems here... or I don't know.

75% audio drop is so massive... that it should be evident in even the HR systems... if it is something in the broadcast.

I just ran this test, on the Sat-Go.

Set it up on HLN, set the volume at level 30... A comfortable listening level, when right next to it. Went 50ft away (the sat-go is in my basement)... could hear everything going on with the system... and that is with the air-con running. Changed to TVLand... yes, the volumn did go up... but nothing to the point that I would have to lower it. Changed to my local NBC... volume went down to about what it was on HLN. Changed to CSN and audio was about the same level.

So... maybe I am just lucky ans lucky can be... as people have accused me of since day one... or maybe there are other factors in play here...

So again... you are having a problem... and so are others.
And yes... I have seen the threads in the installer areas... again, this plays into the same complexity levels..

So for kicks... if you are intrested in finding a solution, vs just ragging on me for trying to help.

Post:
Full Model Number of your R15 (including the manufacturer).
What software revision you have, and the upgrade date on the software.
If there is a manufacture date of the R15, that would be good too.

The brand and model of the TV... if there is a firmware version on the TV... that would help too.

Describe the connection between your TV and the R15.. is it RF? Composite? Do you have another piece of equipment in between?

If you don't want to post here... send me a PM..
I can send to the actual engineer's that are responsible for this stuff, but the need to recreatable example in their lab, to really work on it.

And please do... run the R15 vs R22 test... If the problem stays... or follows the box... that is a MAJOR piece to solving the puzzle.

You are not my enemy here... you may think I am yours, but I am just trying to solve the problem. Believe me... if you were, this reply would be very different. Ask anyone that has seen be go off on some that I would put in that bucket.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

Earl...

Last week, service call. Walked in and the system was down. When i started at the TV, i heard the speakers doing that 'way to loud hum' and the TV was set at 3/4 volume. I turned it way down so when i got things working i didn't blow anything up. Replaced the blown LNB outside and the system came right up and the volume was way wonky low.

I changed the R15 from coax to RCA and it got a bit better, say 1/2 or a tick more volume to get to watchable. 

Best i can remember, it was a R15 and i think it was either a samsung or a toshiba 40+ inch flat running through the built in ATSC tuner set to channel 3.0 .

Perhaps it has something to do with an old analog tuner versus an ATSC tuner.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

We really do have two conversations going on here at once, one about differing volume levels between channels and another on overall gain.

DirecTV does have low gain on their audio. I find that in comparison to other sources, often I have to turn DirecTV up further to reach the same volume level. I think this is a good share of ThomasM's complaint.

This has to be a conscious decision by DirecTV. We can argue the merits of low gain - lower cost, often more dynamic sound - versus high gain - less noise, greater compatibility - but we need to identify it as such. It is a totally different discussion than Network A is louder than Network B.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

Cyber36 said:


> Hey WMJ, got a link for that product??


http://www.amazon.com/Terk-VR1-Automatic-TV-Controller/dp/B00008VWOJ


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I just tested it. This is on an HR20-100 running to a 2004 model LG LCD TV over component cables and standard analog (red/white) audio connections using the TV speakers. I set the volume and watched and listened. TV Land did seem louder than HLN.

I got out my iphone and fired up Decibel, an app that is a sound meter and put the phone on the footboard of the bed which is maybe 5 feet from teh TV, give or take. In a couple of minutes on each channel, HLN was running at a weighted average dB of between 65-70 with a max of 81dB. This is both a commercial and program material.

Changed to TV Land and the average was between 68-74 and the max was 90dB. Both commercial and program.

IMO, thats a difference, but not a huge one, but maybe another setup might yield something more extreme. Plus, HLN being mostly studio talking heads might be more compressed, dynamic range-wise than TV Land, which was showing Andy Griffith. I will say that ever since digital TV transmission, there does seem to be much more variability from channel to channel and thats something we have just gotten used to.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I never had any problems, and I just went and and checked my channels everthing is working well here


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Boy it sure would be nice if someone that worked for DirecTV would pop in once and a while and offer to help with problems. Then we could all feel like they cared and threads wouldn't turn into bashing and threatening DirecTV for every little issue someone may have.

Oh wait, we *do* have someone who cares.

Thanks Earl, and thanks to everyone else who offers to help folks they have never even met.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm glad some folks aren't having audio problems. Maybe it's their setup and/or the particular type of DirecTV receiver they have. Or their TV has a very powerful audio amplifier.

Unfortunately, DirecTV customers with R15/R16 DVR's and D10/11/12 standard-definition receivers are having a very real low audio problem. I am one of them who can hardly hear the TV sets connected to my R15's using EITHER coax (channel 3/4) or composite (red/white/yellow). Playing back a recording made prior to June 22 just about blows out the speaker in the TV's unless you turn them down in advance. CSR's are telling people the issue is being worked on and offering a $5 bill credit per month for 3 months no questions asked if you call about this issue.

I am very dissatisfied that this issue has gone on for 5 weeks now and plan on dropping DirecTV in December (my commitment date) if the audio isn't restored to the level it was for the first 9 1/2 years I've been a customer.

I'm sorry if my posts or this thread has created hard feelings between those who have observed no problem and those who have.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I'm glad some folks aren't having audio problems. Maybe it's their setup and/or the particular type of DirecTV receiver they have. Or their TV has a very powerful audio amplifier.
> 
> Unfortunately, DirecTV customers with R15/R16 DVR's and D10/11/12 standard-definition receivers are having a very real low audio problem. I am one of them who can hardly hear the TV sets connected to my R15's using EITHER coax (channel 3/4) or composite (red/white/yellow). Playing back a recording made prior to June 22 just about blows out the speaker in the TV's unless you turn them down in advance. CSR's are telling people the issue is being worked on and offering a $5 bill credit per month for 3 months no questions asked if you call about this issue.
> 
> ...


Why wait till December? You deserve proper audio and the ETF is only $20/month. A new provider may pay it for you.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Why wait till December? You deserve proper audio and the ETF is only $20/month. A new provider may pay it for you.


They might fix it. And I actually have SIX receivers despite my lack of updating my signature line.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> I'm glad some folks aren't having audio problems. Maybe it's their setup and/or the particular type of DirecTV receiver they have. Or their TV has a very powerful audio amplifier.
> 
> Unfortunately, DirecTV customers with R15/R16 DVR's and D10/11/12 standard-definition receivers are having a very real low audio problem. I am one of them who can hardly hear the TV sets connected to my R15's using EITHER coax (channel 3/4) or composite (red/white/yellow). Playing back a recording made prior to June 22 just about blows out the speaker in the TV's unless you turn them down in advance. CSR's are telling people the issue is being worked on and offering a $5 bill credit per month for 3 months no questions asked if you call about this issue.
> 
> ...


Did you try swapping the R15 and R22 around to see if the problem follows the box?

This isn't about hard feelings... this is about trying to solve the problem.

I tested again today on a D10, D11, and the R15 using three different TV's.
No massive differences in the audio.

So please do try to swap the R15 and R22, as if the problem follows the STB, then that is a major piece to the puzzle.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont have an R15, but is it possible changing the Dolby Flag (if it has one) might affect the audio level? I know on my units disabling Dolby digital affects the audio level quite a bit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM What is the full model number of your R15 and other SD receivers that are showing the same issue.

Are they all from the same Manufacturer?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I am using a R22,connected to an HDTV via HDMI, and I too see (hear) the difference in audio... Case in point CNN versus MSNBC. I happened to have been switching between the two last night, and got yelled at to," turn down the tv"... Sorry was my reply...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Unfortunately, DirecTV customers with R15/R16 DVR's and D10/11/12 standard-definition receivers are having a very real low audio problem. I am one of them who can hardly hear the TV sets connected to my R15's using EITHER coax (channel 3/4) or composite (red/white/yellow). Playing back a recording made prior to June 22 just about blows out the speaker in the TV's unless you turn them down in advance.


Okay... so I tested this scenerio this morning. I was lucky that I still had some recording before June 22.

I have 4 Pixar movies recorded on 6/12 and 6/15, from the SD Disney channel on my R15-500.

Playing back ToyStory 1, ToyStory 2, Monster's Inc, and Cars ... The audio level is not spiking, is might be a "little" higher then the HLN I have tuned into... but the TV's volume is at about 30% and it is not overly loud, or soft... and is at a normal level.

The unit is connected to the TV via RF cables.

I also tried changing the Dolby Digital Settings, with no difference in sound.

ThomasM, what is the FULL model number of your R15 and what software revision is it running.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

The difference between ch204 and 340 is really no problem for me.

If i want a discount i can usually get more by not complying about anything.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you try swapping the R15 and R22 around to see if the problem follows the box?
> 
> This isn't about hard feelings... this is about trying to solve the problem.
> 
> ...


I did swap the boxes. The sound on the R22 is also extremely low and if I play a recording made on the R22 prior to June 22 (the day the problem started for me) it just about blows the speakers out of the TV (whichever TV is connected to it). However, the sound from the R22 isn't AS LOW as it is from the R15's which are the receivers along with D10/11/12's that most customers seem to be complaining about.

I do not have HD which may have some bearing as to why my R22 is acting the same as the other SD-only receivers with very low audio.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... so I tested this scenerio this morning. I was lucky that I still had some recording before June 22.
> 
> I have 4 Pixar movies recorded on 6/12 and 6/15, from the SD Disney channel on my R15-500.
> 
> ...


They are both R15-300's. Both have identical (low) audio output. One is running the standard national release of software and the other one is running, um, well take a guess.  (HINT: Can't say in this forum)


----------



## RogueWing16 (Aug 25, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> I did swap the boxes. The sound on the R22 is also extremely low and if I play a recording made on the R22 prior to June 22 (the day the problem started for me) it just about blows the speakers out of the TV (whichever TV is connected to it). However, the sound from the R22 isn't AS LOW as it is from the R15's which are the receivers along with D10/11/12's that most customers seem to be complaining about.
> 
> I do not have HD which may have some bearing as to why my R22 is acting the same as the other SD-only receivers with very low audio.


Same here. I have several series that I am catching up on from this spring. The recordings on my two R10s and R15 sound like they are going to blow my speakers on my tvs. My local channels are extremely low. Constantly adjusting the volume. Somewhat annoying. Already called DTV about the problem.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw this thread and read parts of it. So I tried channel 204, and then 304. This is on a HR24-500 using HDMI going into a audio receiver. No doubt the sound is louder on 304, and the higher the volume is set on 204, the worse it shows up on 304. 

But I'm so use to different volume levels that I'd just ignored it except for reading this thread. Plus the volume is lower out of a HR24 than a HR20. Honestly I get more bothered with the crappy sound on Sonic tap than anything else. Sometimes the volume actually goes up before a song gets over.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Robert L said:


> Honestly I get more bothered with the crappy sound on Sonic tap than anything else. Sometimes the volume actually goes up before a song gets over.


:lol: Still reading, ThomasM?


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

I have 3 HR20-100's, 1HR21-100, 1R15-500, 1R15-300, 1R16-500 and the Audio is about the same on alot of the channels,Low on quiet a few channels especially on 204 HLN about 30% lower than it used to be and 306 on mine are loud.My SD Locals are fine in volume but my HD Locals are about 10% lower in volume now.Alot of channels have to have audio almost at 100 on my tv to hear them HLN before the volume was messed with on my tvs volume 0-100 would sound firn at the volume level of 60 now it is at 85 to hear it good.My Local FoxHD station was fine at about 70 now you need to go to 100 The volume for my Local CWHD was arounf 80-85 to hear it good now you cant go past 60,My Local CBS HD was fine at 70 now it has to be at 80 My Local NBC HD was fine at 80 now you have to go to 90 and My Local ABC HD was Fine at 70 now you need to go to 80 and My Local PBS HD was good at 70 now its gotta be 80 to 90 to have a good volume.So something bad has occured.I sure hope they get it fixed soon.By Far HLN is the one they messed up the most on nationals.On my TV CNN HD is fine at 60 and MSNBC HD is fine at 70 and Fox News is good at 70.The volumes all over the place now.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

bidger said:


> :lol: Still reading, ThomasM?


Oh, yes! Sonic Tap (DMX) does not heavily process their audio so just like CD's some tunes are softer than others. But DirecTV has improved the sound quality on the Sonic Tap channels 150% since they premiered almost six months ago (2/9/10).

I have never heard a SINGLE SONG change it's volume level as it played.

Oh, and they fixed the problem with the song titles getting "stuck" and not updating to reveal the title of the currently-playing song.

I'm REALLY HAPPY with Sonic Tap/DMX. I'm REALLY FRAZZLED with the low audio issue though.  (in that order)


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

I called a few days ago to complain about this issue - they didn't offer me jack-squat...


----------



## slls (Jun 25, 2009)

And I was cranking up the sound thinking my hearing was going bad.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

slls said:


> And I was cranking up the sound thinking my hearing was going bad.


LOL me too.

I haven't done any real testing on the matter, and quite frankly, it hasn't bothered me enough to do so.

I have an R15-300 connected to an Onkyo receiver. All the channels in general seem lower (especially the locals as I tend to watch them more than the rest) than they were a month or two ago. I used to keep the volume around "20" and now I have to keep it around "40" for the same sound level. Yes, real scientific, I know


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Phroz said:


> LOL me too.
> 
> I haven't done any real testing on the matter, and quite frankly, it hasn't bothered me enough to do so.
> 
> I have an R15-300 connected to an Onkyo receiver. All the channels in general seem lower (especially the locals as I tend to watch them more than the rest) than they were a month or two ago. I used to keep the volume around "20" and now I have to keep it around "40" for the same sound level. Yes, real scientific, I know


The funniest post I've seen in years was on the DirecTV Technical Forum regarding the "low audio" issue.

A family canceled their cable service and subscribed to DirecTV. When the installer finished installing the DirecTV receiver and disconnected the "cable box", they complained that they couldn't hear the TV without turning the volume all the way up.

The installer told them to call DirecTV regarding the situation. The CSR told them that it might be that they need to have their hearing tested. The poster advised that his entire family had become hard-of-hearing-in 30 minutes!!


----------



## joemmcg (May 29, 2006)

I have been through a "Resolution Specialist" call back etc. Lots of apologies for volume issues, no credit to a/c, but not looking for one just want the volume fixed. We too have older recorded series that almost blow out the speakers at where we now have to set TV volume to hear on our 2 R-15's, 2 D10's & 1 D12; been going on since late June.

Response from Twitter by DTV was their engineers are working on it; all providers are going through this issue; they hope to be first to solve it. Well my neighbors with 2 different cable companies aren't experiencing the industry wide problem.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

joemmcg said:


> Response from Twitter by DTV was their engineers are working on it; all providers are going through this issue; they hope to be first to solve it. Well my neighbors with 2 different cable companies aren't experiencing the industry wide problem.


Neither are DISH network customers. Or folks with Over-The-Air (free TV) antennas. Only DirecTV has reduced the volume to an unacceptable level causing customers to keep complaining.


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

I called & threatened to cancel my sub because of the audio problem (they admitted they were still having issues). I have a replacement SD receiver on its way, a $30 credit, 1 year of free HD (on top of whatever remaining free months of HD I have when I enrolled in auto pay earlier this year). It helps to not be under contract when you negotiate.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

TwoPhases said:


> It helps to not be under contract when you negotiate.


 I love holding all the cards, and someday I will


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

There's no such thing as a Audio credit..... don't know where you get this from i tried to get this nothing am sick of the audio mess.


----------



## joemmcg (May 29, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Neither are DISH network customers. Or folks with Over-The-Air (free TV) antennas. Only DirecTV has reduced the volume to an unacceptable level causing customers to keep complaining.


It really is unbelievable; they broke something that was working and now can't fix it. Told them to just go back to volume levels prior to mid-June and work on the problem offline. On the one older TV that can't accept audio/video cables it's almost impossible to hear the volume. On all of the other connections had to pump up TV volume from about 20% to over 50% and then not forget to turn down prior to watching a DVD or show recorded prior to mid June or risk blowing out speakers.

Unfortunately, with their NFL exclusive I either have to stay with them or miss the games we want to see. Very disgruntled long time customer over 8 years.


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

Blaze said:


> There's no such thing as a Audio credit..... don't know where you get this from i tried to get this nothing am sick of the audio mess.


Are you still under contract? If so, it'll be difficult to squeeze any sort of discount/credit out of them.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

A poster posted on the DirecTV forum today and pasted the email response she got from them. They specifically stated they were working on it and it should be fixed by 8/23.
I put that note in my Yahoo Calendar to see if the complaints stop around that time.
Poster was shoejr on this link. http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10738085&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

TwoPhases said:


> Are you still under contract? If so, it'll be difficult to squeeze any sort of discount/credit out of them.


NO month to Month.......


----------



## TwoPhases (Jul 20, 2010)

Blaze said:


> NO month to Month.......


Tell them you want to cancel your account. Don't flinch if they call your bluff. Once you get to customer retention you'll get "showered" with offers/credits. The folks working this department get bonuses for the customers that they are able to sway. Good luck!


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

TwoPhases said:


> Tell them you want to cancel your account. Don't flinch if they call your bluff. Once you get to customer retention you'll get "showered" with offers/credits. The folks working this department get bonuses for the customers that they are able to sway. Good luck!


I was Offered 2 HD24's without having HD access........

They would Drop ship them to my house through Fed-X

Plus 1 year locals.

EDIT
i will try to get the Credit.


----------



## RogueWing16 (Aug 25, 2009)

Called last month about this problem. The gal I spoke to offered me bill credit for the audio issues. I asked how much the credit would be and she said she didn't know. At this point, I knew I wasn't going to see a credit on my bill. Made a follow up call this evening and was told there was no record of a bill credit, but my audio issue was logged. Shocker! My call then got escalated to retentions which then gave me a 6 month dvr credit.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

RogueWing16 said:


> Called last month about this problem. The gal I spoke to offered me bill credit for the audio issues. I asked how much the credit would be and she said she didn't know. At this point, I knew I wasn't going to see a credit on my bill. Made a follow up call this evening and was told there was no record of a bill credit, but my audio issue was logged. Shocker! My call then got escalated to retentions which then gave me a 6 month dvr credit.


A six month DVR credit? HEY! I only got a lousy $5 bill credit for 3 months...I'm going to call back in and see if I can get another $27 credit.


----------

